# It ain't gotta be pretty



## T D (Feb 1, 2014)

Three different sized shafts, three different bearings, tape, sheetrock tape, garden hose, and a whole bunch of other stuff... works like a charm.[attachment=IMG_2801.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks okay to me, and if it gets the job done, yowza!!


----------

